# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Aruba photos

## LindaP

Back from Aruba, great sunsets, stars(seeing the southern cross is awesome), and relaxing. Ayo.

----------


## rivertrash

Love the pics; thanks for sharing them.  I'm glad you had a good time.  We've never been to Aruba.  Until I get a lot more money and time, don't imagine I will go -- can only afford to go to SBH.

----------


## JoshA

Lots of great sunset shots! We were in Aruba ages ago. My best memory is of diving into water as clear as air. I couldn't tell how far away things were. That and the constant wind.

----------


## amyb

Great and I love your new avatar.


And where was Mr Sock during this vacation?

----------


## LindaP

Amy, he was there....here are a couple shots!  :)

----------


## MIke R

great shots..I have had  a lot of fun in Aruba...

gin clear water


Josh ..did you do that wreck dive in ARUBA???..that was a pretty cool dive

----------


## JoshA

Yes, Mike. That wreck was amazing not so much for the wreck but because I was really disoriented by the clarity. Felt like I was floating in a big blue world where you could see for miles. Have never experienced that before or since.

----------


## BBT

I dove that 12 years ago. I do remember there is not much sea life. The pictures are great.

----------


## NYCFred

Got to dive the (I think) North side of the island years ago on a calm day...by the arch bridge? 

Rarely diveable due to swells. Pristine, perfect environment, coral, etc. wonderful day.

----------


## lmj

Linda, we're headed to Aruba for 9 days this Saturday, any restaurant recs?  So far we're going to Marandi, Passions, Pincho's Madame Janette's, and Flying Fishbone.  Also any other "Don't Miss" things to do?

Grazie!

----------


## LindaP

Lynn 
Just saw this, been busy with family,.....good restos. Also the Paddock downtown for the original Dutch resto on the water. 
And take the Mi Dushi boat on their sunset 2hr cruise. 
Also try Mulligans resto. By the Divi it had a 360 view of island. 
Bon Dia!

----------


## tim

Lynn,

I'm looking forward to your trip report.  I spent a week there a dozen years ago, just to windsurf.

----------

